# chroot in shell script



## balanga (May 23, 2017)

How do I incorporate commands in a shell script after a `chroot`?


----------



## krawall (May 23, 2017)

chroot(8):

```
SYNOPSIS
     chroot [-u user] [-g group] [-G group,group,...] newroot [command]
```

Either put everything in the command part or copy a script into the chroot and just execute it.


----------

